# Jack, Lug Wrench Storage



## kstt (Nov 25, 2003)

My daughter is 300 miles away, and says her '99 Altima has no jack or lug wrench. My guess is that she's not looking in the right place. Where do they hide these, normally? Thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

on the right side of the trunk, there should be a flap closed with a velcro tab. the jack should be inside the fenderwell behind that flap.


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah what he said under that pad in the trunk, mine is on the right tucked back a little bit right by the jack compartment on the very right, behind the right taillight


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thanks todd - 2 years later. lol


----------

